# Minutes vs units



## mcbane (May 1, 2007)

What is the correct way to bill insurance companies for 99144, 99145, 99150?  Are you suppose to bill in minutes or units?  Thanks.


----------



## Teresacpc (May 2, 2007)

The codes that you listed are by age and minutes.  99144 and 99145 are coded together if it applies but 99150 is the add on code for 99148 and 99149 Don't use 99150 with 99144 or 99145


----------

